# Why Are Girls So Expensive???



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

Hello All! 

I will soon be looking to add an addition to my familia and I want a little girl to fill that void. I understand I will be spending a pretty penny and I am blessed enough to afford to. But, I have noticed that breeders (both show and [clears throat, uhum:huh:] the other kind [greeders]) charge more for their girl pups. 

It makes sense to me when they are show material because you can show them to CH. and then breed them. But, what has me stumped is when they are sold as pets (with a spay contract) but, still "more" than their male littermates. I always assumed that caring for a male pup is the same as caring for a female pup. But, I could be wrong...I'm not a breeder. 

From an economic standpoint it also makes sense. 

Higher the demand= Harder to Supply= Higher the $$ (price) to supply that good/service. 

So if everyone typically wants a girl, then you can charge more...especially if the breeder barely breaks even when it comes to breeding the pups to begin with. Hope I didn't make this harder to follow...but, I was just curious as to why it is done if the new owner does not profit off of the female by use of future litters. Is it only to help offset the costs of breeding for the breeder? 

Thanks in Advance and Have a Great Day!

Brooke&Gianni:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This subject came up a while back. I think one aspect is simply tradition. Twenty five years ago people often mated their pets...so the girls cost more. Of course, the higher demand has an influence...think of it this way: little boys cost less because not as many people want them. But, since you want a girl to complete your family...:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have noticed this too and dont really understand why the demand is so much higher. All of the female dogs I have met have been far more aggressive and dominant than the male dogs. The term used for female dogs fit them well :thumbsup: Dont get me wrong, I dont mean that hatefully, still love them all, but in my experience males are far more easy going.

That said, I told dh that if we ever get another malt, I would like a girl so that I may lavish her in pink.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I also found this interesting. However, if you would consider a rescue, which would be a wonderful thing because so many needs wonderful homes like yours, you will find that the adoption fee is the same for both males and females. Both of my rescues are female.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Basically it's supply and demand. At least 4 of 5 people purchasing a pet dog (any breed) ask for a female. Many have heard horror stories about males marking and being more difficult to potty train and this, among other reasons, have them wanting a female.

In some breeds it is difficult to have more than 1 male in a household because they will fight or become agressive towards each other.

So, girls cost more because there is a higher demand for them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think one reason is the hiking. Some dogs do and some don't. Neutering can help, but not always. Some people don't want to risk it. Some don't want to clean the bellies of urine. Just saying.....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I wanted a girl when I was looking for a maltese but I am so so so glad that got Milo - he is so sweet and I would never hesitate in getting another boy( but my next will be a girl)

It is demand though, more people want girls.


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

Sylie said:


> This subject came up a while back. I think one aspect is simply tradition. Twenty five years ago people often mated their pets...so the girls cost more. Of course, the higher demand has an influence...think of it this way: little boys cost less because not as many people want them. But, since you want a girl to complete your family...:wub:


I apologize...I did not know this came up a while back. I have not been too active here lately just lurking and reading on ocassion so I wasn't aware. :blush: But, I suppose the demand for boys are less and that basically sums up what I was trying to say...you just said it better!:smilie_tischkante:



shellbeme said:


> I have noticed this too and dont really understand why the demand is so much higher. All of the female dogs I have met have been far more aggressive and dominant than the male dogs. The term used for female dogs fit them well :thumbsup: Dont get me wrong, I dont mean that hatefully, still love them all, but in my experience males are far more easy going.
> 
> That said, I told dh that if we ever get another malt, I would like a girl so that I may lavish her in pink.


Yes, I want to buy the oh so pretty stuff for a little girl and spoil her to death! I mean they (malts) are just so adorable. I can't say that I have met any aggressive females, but they are quite territorial I have found from personal experience.But, all the boys I have met have been extremely sweet loverboys! So I am happy I have my Gianni I just want a little sister for him! 



gopotsgo said:


> I also found this interesting. However, if you would consider a rescue, which would be a wonderful thing because so many needs wonderful homes like yours, you will find that the adoption fee is the same for both males and females. Both of my rescues are female.


A rescue is something I am very interested in and actually plan on doing. If I could I would have a boat load of rescued dogs in my home.:thumbsup::wub: But, I do want a little rescue malt/dog, a well-bred female, and of course Gianni. Perhaps I will look into the rescue first and just wait for the little girl. Thank you for the suggestion!:chili:


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Basically it's supply and demand. At least 4 of 5 people purchasing a pet dog (any breed) ask for a female. Many have heard horror stories about males marking and being more difficult to potty train and this, among other reasons, have them wanting a female.
> 
> In some breeds it is difficult to have more than 1 male in a household because they will fight or become agressive towards each other.
> 
> So, girls cost more because there is a higher demand for them.


I have now owned 2 boys and a girl and I must say that some of those "horrors" made me LOL! My little girl was the most difficult dog I have ever potty trained but she was the sweetest and most loyal little girl ever! And she would mark...I think that is what made her extra difficult to train, LOL. But, my male would try to mark as well. Gianni is about to get neutered before he can discover his male parts!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Cosy said:


> I think one reason is the hiking. Some dogs do and some don't. Neutering can help, but not always. Some people don't want to risk it. Some don't want to clean the bellies of urine. Just saying.....


I keep both my males and females belly shaved. I just never seen the purpose besides show dogs to have them with hair there. It can become too messy and I am a bit of a neat freak. So I never had to wipe urine...but, I can seriously see why others would be turned off by such. Not exactly the best part of owning a pet. Yes, neutering does not always help and hopefully Gianni will never develop that issue. At 7 months old he still does not lift his leg. Dior was lifting at 5 months, LOL! 



Orla said:


> I wanted a girl when I was looking for a maltese but I am so so so glad that got Milo - he is so sweet and I would never hesitate in getting another boy( but my next will be a girl)
> 
> It is demand though, more people want girls.


I would be glad to have adorable little Milo as well:wub:. I love my boys but, just got to have at least one little girl! Are you looking now or still waiting to find her?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

CharmingDior said:


> I would be glad to have adorable little Milo as well:wub:. I love my boys but, just got to have at least one little girl! Are you looking now or still waiting to find her?


I was looking a while back and was offered a perfect little boy but I decided to wait for a girl and now I have decided to wait for a few years and get a little girl when I am finished college.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you might be surprised at what you find from a rescue - some are very well breed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You should definitely keep an eye on Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. They have many Maltese rescues down south and Mary (MozartsMom) from there posted last week that they two young Maltese that just came in. Might not even have them on their site yet. You could PM her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For sixteen years I have had both girls and boys. They are different, but not in the way inexperienced people would think. The boys are loving and devoted and easier to housebreak. The girls are bratty little queens who have my whole heart and complete devotion. I always want one of each. For me the question is which sex do I want two of? For a while I had two boys and one girl. For a lot longer I had 2 girls and one boy. I don't care. I just never want to be without a boy or without a girl.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sylie said:


> For sixteen years I have had both girls and boys. They are different, but not in the way inexperienced people would think. The boys are loving and devoted and easier to housebreak. The girls are bratty little queens who have my whole heart and complete devotion. I always want one of each. For me the question is which sex do I want two of? For a while I had two boys and one girl. For a lot longer I had 2 girls and one boy. I don't care. *I just never want to be without a boy or without a girl.*


:wub: Awe! Agreed!
Us too!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Having both a boy and a girl in the house, I have to say the little girl is the dominant in Fluffdom.......but she readily acknowledges all humans as higher up the food chain than she is. But Squeegee is definitely NOT the canine leader--she is.


----------

